
Best Practices for Software Testing? - Jonstah
I&#x27;m looking for advice on how to flesh out and standardise our testing processes as our testing&#x2F;DevOps team expands<p>I&#x27;m currently using VSTS to keep track of all of our feature requests&#x2F;bugs but I&#x27;m not sure if we want to use this for testing too?
======
chupa-chups
I don't think the tool to track bugs matters much.

I'd recommend focusing on:

* intuitive testing: taking the perspective of the customers, explore the product: what does not work as expected? File bugs

* automated testing: make sure user-relevant aspects are covered by automated tests

* use integration tests where UI automation is not easily possible to make sure that if a regression occurs it is easily fixable (since the functionality upon it is based is trusted and working)

* use unit test for the lowest level to make sure edge cases and coverage are considered

After that, focus on tooling.

